# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Fermer une JPanel

## looping12

bonjour

est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si c'est possible de fermer une JPanel avec un bouton...
car 
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE); ne fonction pas car c un JPanel et pas une JFrame...
voila je sais pas si c clair!..

merci

----------


## Deadpool

Ben un JPanel est forcment contenu dans autre chose (JFrame, JInternalFrame, voire un autre JPanel...), donc je ne comprend pas vraiment ta question.

Pour fermer un JPanel, il faut fermer le composant qui le contient.

Il faudrait que tu explique mieux ce que tu veux faire...

----------


## NeptuS

je crois que je vois ce que tu veux....
je te fais 1 ptit bout de code pour expliquer ce que disait Descent

----------


## NeptuS

et voilou :
(bon, c'est du vite fait)


```

```

----------


## plegat

Et puis sinon, on peut toujours faire un:



```

```

a ne le ferme pas, mais a le cache...

----------


## NeptuS

lol plegat : fait le sur un million de JPanel, mme avec 1.5Go de RAM je te garantis le rsultat  :;): 

Le Garbage Collector est ton ami  :;):

----------


## plegat

Oui, bon, enfin l, c'est pas sur un million, c'est sur un... cela dit, mon million de panels, contre ton million de panels et ton million de listeners... je demande  voir qui va craquer le premier!   ::wink::  

Fermer un panel, c'est pas un besoin trs catholique... donc je propose des solutions en consquence!   ::D:

----------


## NeptuS

mais moi j'ai le Garbage Collector de mon ct : 
si j'ouvre et je ferme successivement 1 million de JPanel, aucun pb de mmoire (1 tout  petit poil plus long ... mais alors un tout ptit chouya (rien  voir avec Battle Royale) )

alors que toi   ::P:

----------


## plegat

... alors que moi j'affiche et je cache mon unique panel... aucun problme mmoire non plus... mme si je le fais un million de fois! En prime, aucune cration d'objet, donc je dois tre un tout petit poil plus rapide que ton poil  toi!   ::D:  

On ne va pas se chicaner, faudrait savoir ce que veut exactement faire looping12 avec son panel... Il a deux manires de faire, a lui permettra de choisir...

----------


## NeptuS

lol .... y'a toujours plein de manires ... je suis mme certain qu'il en existe une plus rapide et moins volumineuse que celles qu'on a proposes.

----------


## White Rabbit

troll power

----------


## plegat

> troll power


C'est pas un troll, c'est une confrontation de solutions...
Je n'ai pas vu une seule fois dans ce post les mots "Linux" ou ".NET" ou "Eclipse"...
 ::D:

----------


## NeptuS

ay !! t'as pronomc les mots tabouuuus !!!

----------

